# the key to dense buds



## Syke (Mar 7, 2010)

i am starting an outdoor grow this season and iwas wondering, wht makes my buds the happiest. so not only great quality, but quanity also. if you know how to get consistent dense outdoor buds. throw out some ideas!!!!! thnx


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello Syke 

The more light, the tighter the buds, its that simple.

No tricks or short cuts.

What kind of summers do you have?

eace:


----------



## Syke (Mar 7, 2010)

long. im a california cannabis paitent. thanks for the reply


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 7, 2010)

Want a giant outdoors Syke? Proper feeding, solid water source and endless sun. California is the place for outdoors. Try a DWC outside - you'll never look back.

Tight buds? Try adding later applications of Molasses. It always firms things up in the last few weeks imo.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 7, 2010)

PNW can produce some ladies too. Veg for as long as you can indoors. Dig your spot and backfill with a really good adjusted soil. Give it water of choice and let the mother do work.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 7, 2010)

They pretty much have it covered, good light (all day),  good soil (soil drains well and amended with something like Happy Frog Compost to retain moisture), good nutes (organic or not), consistancey in watering (dont let them get too dry or over water), and the molassas the last few weeks helps too.

I have one more idea for you.  I grow outdoor in containers, also in California.  I have found that the more the plant is indica, the bigger the buds but more airey.  I had some HUGE Afgoo buds last year, tops being about 16 inches around, they dried airey.  I had some NorthernLights and GDP that were hard as rocks when dried.  Then there was everything in between.  It seems tho that the hybrids do better than the more indica dominant type plant like the Afgoo.  I hope this helps, this is just what I have experienced.

Good luck to you and Cheers to a great 2010 OUTDOOR Season!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 7, 2010)

the sun should do its job, (11,000 lumens/Sq Ft), south west exposure is best, atleast around here, a slight hillside with south western exposure, and then its up to the strain.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

TC took what I was going to say....genetics is the big factor in getting big dense nugs, along with all the other items already mentioned.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

I grow in cali...my desnsest buds are the kush's I like purple kush for outdoors in cali..I stay away from sativas they take way too long and get too tall and for me less dense.  I think plant food with molasses helps beef them up I use organic buddha grow and buddha bloom by roots aurora.


----------

